# Scott Stego (mips) helmet delayed again



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

I need a new helmet, and the due date went from October, to November 11, and is now due December 24th.

I want to at least compare the Scott Stego Mips to the Poc Trabec Mips, but dude.....I mean really....not exactly confidence inspiring.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad I canceled my order.


----------



## SanguineSpring (Aug 1, 2013)

I can't even seem to find the Scott Taal in stock anywhere.

I've had 4 concussions from things unrelated to mountain biking, I gotta watch my skull! And I don't want to drop 200+ on a POC helmet.


----------



## RainXMan (Nov 17, 2013)

I ordered the Stego, but I am thinking about canceling and just ordering the POC Race MIPS. Anyone from Europe can chime in on which helmet is better?


----------



## gymnast46 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Taals*



SanguineSpring said:


> I can't even seem to find the Scott Taal in stock anywhere. I've had 4 concussions from things unrelated to mountain biking, I gotta watch my skull! And I don't want to drop 200+ on a POC helmet.


 Plenty of Taals in stock here if you're still looking. Lins and Stegos arriving in late May. Scott Bikes Taal Helmet 2014 with MIPS - Suburban Ski and Bike


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Buddy is a Scott sales rep and actually got me (for my brother) a Stego... did take a while for him, even as an employee, to get it but finally got it in late December/early January. Brother loves the helmet and thinks it fits great. 

My buddy did say that when the released the information about it last year (2012) at Interbike/Eurobike and then again more info at Seat Otter (2013) the influx of orders/information and what not was much more than they expected so they want to ensure that the product stands up to their quality controls and what not. So far my bro hasnt had any mtb crashes so no report on the helmets "help" in that arena.


----------



## gymnast46 (Apr 7, 2014)

gregnash said:


> Buddy is a Scott sales rep and actually got me (for my brother) a Stego... did take a while for him, even as an employee, to get it but finally got it in late December/early January. Brother loves the helmet and thinks it fits great.
> 
> My buddy did say that when the released the information about it last year (2012) at Interbike/Eurobike and then again more info at Seat Otter (2013) the influx of orders/information and what not was much more than they expected so they want to ensure that the product stands up to their quality controls and what not. So far my bro hasnt had any mtb crashes so no report on the helmets "help" in that arena.


Since last May our shop has sold more than 600 Taals, Lins, and Stegos. The only returns we've had occurred when the customer ordered the wrong size. We'll be getting in a shipment of Lins next Wednesday but the Stegos won't arrive until the end of May.


----------



## baltik (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone know why these were discontinued? was there an issue? Just odd since they were available in such limited quantities


----------



## Babas (Mar 5, 2008)

Discontinued? Where did you get that information from?


----------

